# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  The Walking Dead

## sanspants

Let's get going with face-eating zombies  ::  

I loved reading the plethora of opinions on the other site, and without yours, all I'll have to love is the word plethora. 

Dunno about you guys, but I'm stoked to see Michonne and Merle duke it out with crazy weapons  :Snack:

----------


## Prodigy

The Governor needs to die... his presence annoys me. Also, <3 Michonne, she never smiles!  ::D:

----------


## sanspants

> The Governor needs to die... his presence annoys me. Also, <3 Michonne, she never smiles!



Do you think the Gov will die? I feel like he's gonna hang around for at least the rest of the season. We at least have to figure what he's doing with the creepy heads-in-fishtanks thing. Michonne...I'd like to see her make more than one expression. I'm hoping we get to know her as more than just "that badass girl" with the sword.

----------


## est

People really should read the comic. This is from like issue 33, and the series is up to 103.

----------


## est



----------


## est

Also, the Rise of the Governor novel is a good read. At least most of it.

----------


## Prodigy

Didn't watch the episode last night but I'm downloading it now.  ::D:

----------


## barefootbeauty

Been watching it religiously haha its funny cause its on Sundays lol.  I'm also on comic #37  ::):

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Also, the Rise of the Governor novel is a good read. At least most of it.



Do you read Crossed? Your avatar is the one from Badlands and I started reading Crossed after reading The Walking Dead.

----------


## Meadowlark

I love their take on Rick, Hershel, and Lori in season 2 lol.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Okay I have to admit that I am a Walking Dead neophyte although I love the show and have seen every episode, rearrange my Sundays just to watch it.  I haven't read any of the comics and get most of my information on the comics vs. the show on a forum called roamersandlurkers.  It is my understanding that although based on the comic they do take license with characters and storylines.  So in the opinion of the Walking Dead aficionados which is better or are they both good just slightly different?

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I love their take on Rick, Hershel, and Lori in season 2 lol.



Haha x)

This comedy group has some good skits/parodies.

----------

